

Facial Recognition + Social Networks = Augmented ID - csbartus
http://www.wired.com/beyond_the_beyond/2009/07/facial-recognition-social-networks-augmented-id/

======
st3fan
As Wired writes, it is a conceptual piece. I see the vision technology comes
from Polar Rose. I've worked with them for a couple of years as their lead
architect. Until they funding dried up. I think they are running on fumes now.

Vision technology is really tough to sell. Finding faces is simple, everybody
is doing that these days, but actually recognizing a face is a whole different
game. It is really hard and you need a lot of cpu power and storage to match
someone in near realtime. At Polar Rose we got good results with stock photos.
But throwing 'internet quality' photos at it resulted in just terrible
accuracy.

What they do in the demo cannot work just on the phone. It will need a support
infrastructure that receives the mugshot, processes it and then matches it
against other faces in the database. Nobody really gets this part right yet.

~~~
wizard_2
I used to develop some facebook apps. I think in this aspect you could process
your network (and maybe their networks?) pull all the photos of those people
and look for their face. Facebook doesn't share the "tagging" data afaik, but
you could build a limited library of who you're going to be taking photos of.
So even if the recognizing isn't very accurate it wouldn't have to be precise.

------
csbartus
Looks like Augmented Reality = your inner self projected online.

Or, your many inner selves living an online, second life.

I was thinking many times What Is The Best Personal Business Model? I've
realized alone I can't compete with one or more people grouped in a team
having the same goals.

Then I've learned a cornerstone of competitiveness is having (more and more)
people working for you, or at least not working for your competitors.

I've also learned managing more and more people is not fun so I was starting
to build _a team of online applications_ working for me which is easier and
more fun to manage.

But the future is to project your inner selves into the digital reality, make
them living and working on their own, and meet them frequently to re-live
their experiences. (and cash their revenues of course :-)

It's something like cloning yourself not biologically but digitally. Perfect.

